# Cory acting weird



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought a school of corys about a month ago. Everything is good but today i noticed the biggest one floating around inside my amazon sword plant. I poked it with a net and it swam around upside down and all weird like. I also thought that it was pregnant. I thought it was dying so i took it out of the tank adn threw it down on the ground . I had this tank for a year now and that was my first fish to die. If something is dying i usually put it out of its misery...did i make a bad choice? Or was it going through labor????!!!!


----------



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm no expert on fish behavior, so I'll let someone else try to tackle whether the cory was dying or not. I do know that taking a fish out of the water is not the humane way to euthanize it. There are many helpful guides to putting down a dying fish online. I have heard the best way is to chill water until it is nearly freezing, then drop the fish in to instantly stop its heart. Maybe another user can confirm that. But you'll know next time.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I doubt the cory was pregnant, it must have had some kind of disease to make it act like that, I think it would have eventually died but honestly, there was no need to do that...at all! I don't believe in cruelty, even if it was on its way out.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

i didnt want it to suffer so I just acted quickly, i rather do that then to have it just frailing around in my tank for hours possibly


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess but it sounds so cruel...look at this way, id rather suffer than be murdered lol


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

ehhh...really dude? Id rather have it be over and done with haha. But it was weird because my water has no ammonia, no nitrites, and about 20ppm of nitrate to make sure the bio filter is up...about 2 weeks ago i found my juli cory dead. Then this one started to go and im like ************


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Well we each have our own opinions, cory's aren't the hardiest of fish and so your bound to expect some kind of problem along the line so I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep a close eye on the others and your tank water & things should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

question is whats your tanks temp and which cory was it?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

The swim bladder may have ben of.


----------



## Torone (Apr 23, 2010)

I was just going to mention it may have had a swim-bladder problem. From what i've read the swim-bladder problem is something that would not have been your fault, but i know they can survive with it. MY grandfather has a goldfish that likes to swim upside down. It's been that way for like 3-4 years


----------

